# Dell 9100 DC power jack problems



## lisaneedsadvice (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I’m hoping to verify or disaffirm the opinion of my current computer repairman. 

I have a Dell 9100 laptop. Several months ago I began to experience problems with my laptop. Specifically, the battery would not charge when the laptop was plugged in, unless I wigged the power cord around in the DC power jack. Eventually, the DC power jack began to overheat and actually melted the glue out of the power cord. The computer did not have any issues other then the inconsistent power and heat issues.

I did some searching online, and decided I mostly likely need a new DC power jack. I also call a local repairman who confirmed that it was most likely a problem with the jack. 

Consequently, I purchase a DC power jack off of ebay http://tinyurl.com/5fmgw6 
I took the jack to the repairman, who assured me he had done this repair many times and would have it ready within two days.

After a week past, I contact the repairman, who indicated that he had not installed the new part, rather, he had re-soldered the old part back onto the motherboard. He stated the laptop was now charging correctly, however it was still overheating. He stated that he wanted to go back in and put the new jack in.

Another week past and I re-contacted him. This time he stated that he had installed the new jack however the battery would not charge at all. He guessed that is was not soldered on correctly and would attempt re-solder it.

Another week passed and I contacted him again. This time he stated, “I am beginning to think that there must be a hairline crack in the system board. These are multi layer boards and this one is starting to look like a cracked trace internal in the motherboard. I want to try one more time tomorrow to see if I can fix it.” 

Can anyone tell me what a crack trace is? And, whether it is likely that my system board has one given the problems I stated above.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## rocket485 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, my laptop did and still does overheat and it is due to the fact that the DC power jack has come off the motherboard. If this was the only problem when you gave it him then surely it is his fault if the motherboard is cracked. The amount of messing about he's done with it isn't good for the laptop. If he'd stuck to what he was told to do (replace the jack) then this may not have happened. Oh well, he didn't.

From what I understand, a crack trace looks like when you shoot glass with a bullet. http://69.90.174.248/photos/display_pic_with_logo/10684/10684,1138041564,2.jpg

Now somehow I find this hard to believe. Either I have done my searching wrong (hopefully) or your technician is lieing to you. If you have a crack trace on your motherboard then you will need to get a new motherboard or a new laptop. The motherboard will take quite a while to replace so unless you have extremely important files on your laptop, I suggest you get a new laptop if you have sufficient funds.

If there really is a crack trace in the motherboard and that is the reason it isn't charging, it must be down to him. Think about it- when he resoldered the old power jack it was charging but still overheated, and now there is a jack on the motherboard it isn't charging at all, and all of a sudden there's a crack in the motherboard? Seems a bit suspicious.

It could just be down to a faulty power jack, too.

If you could get a picture of where this 'crack trace' is, I'm sure myself and other members could help more.


----------



## lisaneedsadvice (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Rocket,

I thought his opinion sounded suspicious and I truly appreciate the confirmation. I’ll contact him today and get the laptop back. Looks like I’ll start shopping for a new oen too. Again I really appreciate the second opinion.

Lisa


----------



## sfpcservice (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello,

I believe a cracked trace is entirely possible as the culprit. Sometimes customers bring me parts that are barely holding together and they completely disintegrate when you take them apart. Another issue may be the number of times the unit was soldered/desoldered. Some of the components on the motherboard can fail when exposed to high heat for extended periods of time (I'm talking about the high heat required to melt solder). Your repair man should have told you that a DC jack repair is a gamble. Rarely, the motherboards don't survive the repair, or got fried when the jack failed. I always make sure my customers know that there is no guarantee the motherboard will fire back up after this type of repair.


----------



## Beeroxin (May 22, 2009)

lest u use a heat sink like ur sposed to when u solder electronic equipment


----------



## sfpcservice (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103242

Just like this one?


----------



## Beeroxin (May 22, 2009)

yes just like that one 
aluminum is best as its a good conductor of heat 
and the bigger the better so long as it can still clip to small parts


----------

